# 2015 Dawes Galaxy Cromo - swap for hybrid/trekking bike (no longer available)



## RichardB (7 Nov 2015)

Dawes Galaxy Cromo, classic British touring bike, current model, four months old, under 100 miles, never seen a wet road, mint condition.

I bought this bike in July, and it was a mistake. I don't get on with the drop bars or the STI brakes/shifters, although in every other respect the bike is superb. Spec is listed here: http://dawescycles.com/product/galaxy/

Condition is as it came out of the showroom, not a mark on it. I got the shop to replace the saddle with a Brooks B17 narrow in honey colour, and I have added a Cateye computer and a rear light. Currently 53 dry miles. Tyres still have the bobbles on.

Interested in a swap for a good quality hybrid/trekking type bike. Prefer steel frame, rigid, disc brakes but open to suggestions. Cash either way, or possibly sell for £620 ovno. Located in West Wales, but can deliver within reason or meet half way for the cost of fuel only. PM me if interested.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2015)

What size frame is it?


----------



## RichardB (7 Nov 2015)

It's 21" or 53 cm from BB to seat tube collar, but as the top tube is sloping I don't know if that is any help. It is comfy for me at 5' 11"/6 foot if that is any help.

*Edit: on the invoice, the size is 54 cm. It is comfy for me with a 32" inside leg.*


----------



## RichardB (8 Nov 2015)

More photos here: http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/blackdog2012/library/Dawes Galaxy

Can take more if anyone is interested - PM and let me know.


----------



## RichardB (14 Nov 2015)

Part-ex agreed with bike shop, so no longer available.


----------

